# Magazine question by new Kimber owner



## XD45Compact_NY (Jan 16, 2008)

Magazine question from someone new to Kimber
Hey all...I've gotten a lot of information off this board prior to my purchase and purchased a Kimber Pro CDP II yesterday and it should be here in a few days.

I'm looking to purchase extra magazines and have read only great things about Wilson magazines, but I'm unsure of which model(s) to buy for my gun.
I know the grip is .5 inches longer in the Pro over the Compact, but both handle 7 rounds, right? Do I buy the Wilson 47A model?

The reason why I asked is while doing searches for the answer, I saw a few CDP's for sale that came with 8 round mags also?

Just want to get it right prior to me purchasing them.

Also, if anyone has any other/better magazine recommendations that run well in the Pro CDP, I'd be happy to entertain those as well.

Thanks again and look forward to learning more about these awesome guns....and shooting mine!!


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I've never used Wilson, but I do use Chip MCcormic in all of my 1911s. I never had any problems with them.:mrgreen:


----------



## gfmun (Jan 16, 2008)

*Mags for Kimber*

I presently have 2 Kimbers, but have owned 4 in the last two years and have never had a magazine problem with any kind I have used. I use mostly Chip McCormick and am very happy with them, but I have a few Wilson 47Ds ( I think thats the number ) and am OK with them also. I use all 8 rounders and shoot competition with them. I woiuld advise staying away from the new Wilson Tactical mag. A couple of guys I shoot with have purchased them and are in the process of sending them back to Wilson.

thanks, George


----------



## cakustoms (Jan 7, 2008)

*watch the frame*

I have seen many posts and have some evidence that you need to watch out for that aluminum frame with metal followers in the mags. If you do some searching you will find that on the last round with some metal followers it actually smashes into the frame near the ramp. After viewing some of the carnage I trimmed the bottom lip on my factory and McCormick mags as I noticed they were starting to do the same. So far this has worked but I plan on getting wilson followers for replacement.


----------



## XD45Compact_NY (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks very much for all your info!
much appreciated!


----------



## KansKd (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Pro II that has the alluminum frame. I did a little research and found that Cobra mags from Tripp research were highly recommended. The follower will not nick the ramp. There were also good things said about the Wilson 47D's. I bought the Cobra's.


----------

